# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الخميس 11 مارس 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدي الخميس ظ،ظ، مارس ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد الدوش

#التازى يكشف عن تسليم المجلس أموال التجديد لخمسة لاعبين وسوداكال يكتفي بالثنائي.
#رئيس الأولمبية السودانية ل"الصدي" : رفضنا التصعيد الدولية وحاولنا خطاب الافريقية للبرهان.
#التازى ينفي علاقته بالمدرب الانجليزي كلارك.
#ود الياس ل"الصدي" : كل الأطراف ملتزمة بالاتفاق ولا اتوقع تراجع اي طرف.
#المريخ يختتم تحضيراته لمباراته أمام مريخ الفاشر غدا.
#كاس تقبل طعن المريخ ضد قرار الاستئناف.
#السلطات توافق على دخول "5" آلاف مشجع للمباريات الدولية.
#مجلس المريخ يكون لجنة التسجيلات برئاسة رئيس النادي وعضوية كلارك.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة.... فلول.... في وزارة الثورة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						توماس مويير في الخرطوم 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قادمًا من تونس.
أعلن نادي المريخ السوداني عن وصول مدرب الأحمّال، ومدير الكرة الألماني توماس مويير.



وسيباشر المدرب الألماني مهامه مع الفريق من تدريب اليوم”الخميس”.
وسبق للألماني مويير أنّ تولى مهمة مدرّب الأحمّال إبان الجهاز الفني الذي كان يقوده التونسي جمال خشارم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						محكمة (كاس) الدولية تقبل إستئناف المريخ في قضية عقوبة ثلاثي النادي (عجب، والرشيد، وخميس)
 

   



 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قبلت محكمة التحكيم الرياضية الدولية (كاس) إستئناف نادي المريخ الذي  تقدم به ضد قرار لجنة الإستئنافات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والتي كانت  قد خفضت عقوبة اللاعبين (رمضان عجب، ومحمد الرشيد،وبخيت خميس) من (6) أشهر  إلى (5) أشهر .
وتقدم المريخ بإستئناف عاجل عبر المحامي المصري أحمد عباس ومجموعة من  المحامين لمحكمة التحكيم الرياضية الدولية التي قبلت الإستئناف شكلاً  وطلبت  من نادي المريخ تسديد الرسوم للنظر في القضية.



وأكد مصادر (باج نيوز) بأن المريخ سدد الرسوم بالفعل وسيتتابع القضية عبر مجموعة من المحامين الذين تتم تعيينهم من قبل النادي.
وفي ذات السياق فيما يتععلق باستتئناف نادي الهلال في ذات القضية،  أخطرت محكمة (كاس) الهلال بإختيار مُحكم، وفضل النادي الأزرق أن تقوم  المحكمة بتعيين محكم سيتابع معه النادي تفاصيل القضية.
وفيما يتصل بالإستئناف الخاص بالنادي للمحكمة قام نادي الهلال بتسميةة مُحكم خاص به.
 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مجلس المريخ يكون لجنة للتسجيلات برئاسة سوداكال والمدرب كلارك 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أعلن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عن تكوين لجنة للتسجيلات المزمع أن تنطلق في شهر أبريل المقبل.
وتم تكوين اللجنة برئاسة رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال وعضوية كل من  الصادق  صالح جابر،  وعمر محمد عبدالله والمدير الفني للفريق،  الإنجليزي لي كلارك  بحانب أيمن اليماني.



ونص القرار على أن تستعين اللجنة بمن تراه مناسباً من الفنين من أبناء المريخ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						الهلال يترقّب خطوة حاسمة من كاس بشأن رمضان وبخيت وود الرشيد 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يقول الطاهر يونس إنّ الهلال ينتظر ردًا حاسمًا.
كشف نادي الهلال عن استئنافٍ دفع به للمحكمة الرياضية بشأن اللاعبين  رمضان عجب، بخيت خميس، ومحمد الرشيد، معلنًا عن انتظاره لخطوة جادة من  محكمة التحكيم الرياضية.



وقال نائب رئيس لجنة تطبيع نادي الهلال، الطاهر يونس، إنّ محكمة كاس أرسلت إخطارًا لنادي المريخ.
وأضاف بحسب المؤتمر الصحفي، الأربعاء” المحكمة طالبت نادي المريخ بردٍ خلال عشرة أيام وبتعيين محكمٍ”.
وتابع” الفترة انتهت والمريخ لم يعيّن محكّم، وكاس ستقوم بتعيين محكّم وستلزم نادي المريخ بالدفع، ونترّقب ردّ المحكمة”.



وسابقًا،  أصدرت لجنة الاستئنافات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، قرارًا، قضى بتخفيض  عقوية لاعبي نادي المريخ، رمضان عجب، محمد الرشيد، بخيت خميس إلى”5â€³ أشهر  بدلاً عن”6â€³، على أنّ تسري العقوبة من تاريخ قرار لجنة الانضباط وفق لائحة  أوضاع اللاعبين لسنة 2018.
والسبت، شارك كلٍ من رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس مع المريخ في مباراة سيمبا التنزاني ضمن المرحلة الثالثة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزارة الرياضة تتسلم موافقة الطوارئ الصحية على عودة الجمهور

  تفيد متابعات "#سبورتاق" أن وزارة الشباب والرياضة  الاتحادية تسلمت صباح  اليوم الأربعاء خطاباً رسمياً من اللجنة العليا للطوارئ الصحية يفيد  بموافقتها على الطلب الذي تقدمت به الوزارة في وقت سابق للسماح بالعودة  الجزئية للجماهير للملاعب لدعم المنتخب الوطني والأندية التي تمثل السودان  خارجيا في الاستحقاقات المهمة التي تنتظرها في الفترة المقبلة.

 وتمت الموافقة على حضور "5000" مشجع كمرحلة أولى مع ضرورة الإلتزام بكافة الاشتراطات الصحية اللازمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإعلان عن القائمة الأولية للسودان لمواجهتي ساوتومي وجنوب إفريقيا


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 




منتخب السودان
أعلن  الفرنسي هوبير فيلود المدير الفني لمنتخب السودان، ومنير لهباب المدير  الفني لمنتخبات الناشئين والشباب والأولمبي السودانية، مساء اليوم  الأربعاء، عن قائمة أولية مشتركة، استعدادا لمواجهتي ساوتومي وبرينسيب  وجنوب إفريقيا.

ويستعد منتخب السودان لمواجهتي ساوتومي وبرينسيب  وجنوب إفريقيا، المقرر إقامتها يومي 24 و28 مارس/آذار المقبل على التوالي  بتصفيات تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا.

وضمت قائمة هوبير فيلود كلًا من:

"حارس  المرمى أكرم الهادي ولاعب الوسط كابتن بشير (الأمل عطبرة)، المدافع مصطفى  كرشوم والمهاجم معاذ عبد الرحيم (الخرطوم الوطني)، عصام ربا (الهلال  بورتسودان)، المدافع رامي كورتكيلا والمهاجم أحمد ود أبوك (الأهلي مروي)،  عمر المصري (الأهلي الخرطوم)، المهاجم ولاء الدين موسى (الأهلي شندي)".

وضمت قائمة منير لهباب كلًا من:

"رمضان  كابو وحسين النور وموسى الطيب (حي العرب بورتسودان)، عمار كنو (حي الوادي  نيالا)، عبد اللطيف آدم (الأمل عطبرة)، مازن محمدين وعبد الكريم عبد الرحمن  (المريخ)، زاهر توتو وفتحي محمد (الشرطة القضارف)، عثمان ميسي (الأهلي  الخرطوم)، مصطفى ناجي (الموردة الخرطوم)، نصر الدين محمد (الهلال كادوقلي)،  شهاب الدين صديق (الهلال الأبيض)".

وسيتم الإعلان عن لاعبو الهلال  والمريخ لاحقا لينضموا إلى تدريبات المنتخب يوم 17 مارس/آذار الجاري،  وستطير البعثة برئاسة حسن برقو إلى ساوتومي يوم 19 من الشهر ذاته.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصول المعد البدني ومدير الكرة الألماني توماس مويير



#ووااوواا
إستقبل النادي اليوم الخميس المعد البدني ومدير الكرة الألماني توماس مويير قادماً من تونس، وكان رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال قد أكمل إتفاقه مع الألماني خلال الفترة السابقة، وقد كان في إستقبال مويير بمطار الخرطوم لدي وصوله المكتب التنفيذي للنادي ممثل في الأستاذ أمير سفاري والمنسق الإعلامي للنادي ومن المنتظر ان يباشر الالماني عمله مع الفريق منذ تدريب اليوم الخميس، ويعد الألماني مدرب صاحب قدرات عالية حيث سبق له العمل في عديد الأندية في الثلاث قارات أوربا أفريقيا و آسيا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقب نهايه مباراه هلال الفاشر التي اقيمت عصر اليوم




#مدرب_المريخ الانجليزي لي كلارك يختار التشكليه التي ستخوض مباراه سيمبا الافريقيه القادمه المقامه بدار السلام في تنزانيا 


ضمت القائمة:
١/منجد النيل

٢/حمزه دؤاد

٣/تمبش

٤/كرنقو
٥/#بخيت_خميس
٦/ضياء الدين
٧/#محمد_الرشيد "حمو"
٨/اتوني
٩/#رمضان_عجب

١٠/سيف تيري

١١/العقرب




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"إلتقى #سبورتاق بالمدير الفني الجديد لفريق الكرة بنادي المريخ - الإنجليزي لي كلارك، وأجرى معه حواراً حول بدايته وما يطمح لتنفيذه في المريخ في ظل وضعية صعبة تتعلق بحال الفريق في دوري أبطال إفريقيا، والغيابات العديدة في كشف اللاعبين بجانب الإهتزاز الإداري المستمر".




â– هل أنت متهيب من تجربتك الأفريقية الأولى؟!

على العكس تماما، أنا متحمس لها، وهذا دافع كبير للنجاح، إذا كنت تريد تحقيق الإنجاز فعليك دائماً قبول التحدي، وهذه التجربة بمثابة تحدٍ جديد وكبير مع فريق له إسمه في القارة الأفريقية.

â– ماذا عن اختلاف الثقافة والبيئة والعادات والطقس؟!

هنا تحدٍ آخر، ليس على المستوى العملي، بل النفسي والشخصي، ولكن لا مشكلة، لقد ترعرعت في كنف كرة القدم، وهي لا تعترف بثقافة واحدة، وخالطت العديد من الأجناس وتعرفت على مختلف الثقافات، خاصة من إفريقيا، إضافة إلى إطلاعي المستمر؛ إن تكيفي مع البيئة المحيطة ضروري للنجاح وهذا ما وضعته في الحسبان قبل المجيء إلى هنا.

â– ماهي معلوماتك عن المريخ قبل المجيء إلى الخرطوم؟!


أعرف أنه فريق منافس دائم على البطولات في السودان، وهو أحد أهم أقطاب كرة القدم في البلاد، ويتمتع بمساندة  جماهيرية كبيرة، كما أن إسمه دائماً ما يتردد عند متابعتي لأخبار الكرة الأفريقية، لقد شاهدت مقاطع مصورة للنادي عندما تلقيت عرض تدريبه، وتفأجأت بالجمهور الضخم والمساندة الرائعة للفريق، عليه لم أتردد في القبول، لأنه يفترض أن تكون نادٍ رائد لتحظى بهذه الشعبية الكبيرة.


â– ماهو انطباعك الأول وانت تستلم فريقاً متذيلاً مجموعته إفريقياً، وسط غياب عدد كبير من اللاعبين للاصابات والايقافات؟!

إنه وضع صعب؛ بالطبع ليس وضعاً مثالياً تتولى فيه تدريب فريق في مثل هذه الظروف، لكنه تحدي، و العمل في بيئة معقدة يصنع منك ناجحاً، ويجعلك تبذل جهداً مضاعفاً، سنبذل قصارى جهدنا لتذليل الصعاب وبلوغ المنشود.


â– كيف ترى حظوظ الفريق في التأهل إفريقياً؟!

أنا مؤمن تماماً، بأن هناك عزيمة واصرار كبيرين من اللاعبين، وهذا هو المطلوب، يمكنهم فعلها، لا شيء مستحيل في كرة القدم، لن ندخل أيّ مباراة منهزمين، لدينا الشغف والرغبة ، مع الإجادة الفنية يستطيع المريخ التأهل، فقط علينا الإيمان بحظوظنا والثقة في أنفسنا.

â– يواجه الفريق مشكلة بدنية ويلعب مباراة كل ثلاثة أيام كيف تستطيع التعامل مع هذه المعطيات؟!

لا أستطيع أن اتذمر، هذا ما وجدت عليه الفريق؛ والإدارة استجلبت جهازاً فنياً جديداً لوجود مشاكل، وبالطبع يسعى الجميع للحلول ، ولأجل ذلك أنا هنا، سنضع برامجاً يوائم ضغط البرمجة، ولديّ فرصة في فترة توقف المنافسة لإعداد المنتخب، لنقوم بعمل جيد بمساعدة أعضاء الجهاز الفني.


â– ماهي الأهداف التي اتفقت عليها مع الإدارة؟!

لا أحتاج إلى اتفاق مع الادارة، أو لأحد ليخبرنا عن الأهداف، إنها واضحة، العمل على خلق فريق جيد ومنافس، الفوز بالبطولات المطروحة على الساحة،، لقد وجدت تعاوناً وتعاملاً جيداً مع الإدارة حتى الآن، وانتظر استمرار الإنسجام لأجل تحقيق الأفضل.

â– ماهي فلسفتك التدريبية تكتيكياً وفي طريقة التعامل مع اللاعبين ؟!


إنها مرتبطة بالقدرات المتوفرة في الفريق، بجانب طبيعة الخصم وطبيعة المنافسة، اما التعامل مع اللاعبين فليس هناك قالب محدد، فقط الإحترام المتبادل و تنفيذ المطلوب، وعلى ان أكون قريباً منهم.


â– كيف تستطيع ان  تطور من عقلية اللاعب السوداني الذي يفتقر إلى علم الصغر و دروس الاكاديميات؟!

حسنا؛ علي الوقوف عند تلك العقلية أولاً حتى استطيع التعامل بها، وفق خبراتي كلاعب كرة قدم أولاً ومن ثم كمدرب، لكن ما رأيته على الملعب في وقتي القصير هذا، هو وجود خامات فنية متميزة في الفريق.

â– كيف تتعامل مع الضغوط الإعلامية والجماهيرية؟!

لقد نشأت في أحد أعرق الأندية الإنجليزية "نيو كاسل" وأحد أكثرها جماهيرية - أيضاً، والإعلام لا يغيب عن النادي، منذ صغري أنا في وسط هذه المعادلة، لقد لعبت في "ومبلي" مرتين، وأنا اتحدث عن مشاركتي في مباريات يكون فيها الحضور الجماهيري يفوق 200 ألف، بجانب آراء وثقافات المختلفة جداً، لذلك لا مشكلة عندي هنا.


â– ما رأيك في قرار الاتحاد بإلزام اشراك لاعبي السنية؟!

إنه الواقع الآن؛ لكن بالنسبة ليّ لا أرى فيه مشكلة، انا ميال لإشراك الشباب، وبالتأكيد سيكون اهتمامي بهم أكبر خلال تواجدي مع المريخ.

â– ماذا تريد من الإعلام والجمهور والإدارة؟!

الوقوف إلى جانبي ودعمي بما يفيد، ليس لشخصي بل لأجل الفريق







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من تمرين امس استعدادا لسيمبا















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#المكتب_الاعلامي_لنادي_المريخ




محكمه كأس تقبل إستئناف النادي ضد قرار لجنة الإستئنافات والنادي يترك خيار إختيار محامي للمحكمة








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
نطاق التطبيق ولا إجتهاد مع (نص)




â–،  لا زال الجدل الكثيف يدور حول قانونية مشاركة الثنائي رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس مع المريخ خلال مباراة سيمبا التنزاني الماضية ومدى قانونية إشراك الثلاثي بإضافة محمد الرشيد خلال مباراة الإياب بتنزانيا.

â–،  بالأمس أوردنا النصوص التي تتحدّث عن (تمديد العقوبة) حتى يكون لها الأثر العالمي ليتم تطبيقها في كافة المنافسات الرسمية وقلنا أن لائحة الإنضباط بالفيفا إشترطت مخاطبة الفيفا بالعقوبات التي فرضت على اللاعبين حتى تأخذ أثراً عالمياً.

â–،  البعض ظل يتناول الأمر من شرط (الأهلية) كما أورد الزميل (رمضان أحمد السيّد) بمقاله وهو الذي ظل يروّج لمخالفة المريخ للوائح ولشكوى سيمبا ولم يكلّف نفسه عناء إيراد مادة واحدة تعضّد حديثه وتدعم رواجه المذكور.

â–،  نقول أن اللائحة الدولية لأوضاع وإنتقالات اللاعبين وبنص صريح في (نطاق تطبيق اللائحة نفسها) ذكرت أن القواعد والقوانين في اللائحة المذكورة تطبّق على إنتقالات اللاعبين من إتحاد وطني إلى إتحاد وطني (آخر).

â–،  وفي الفقرة الثانية مباشرة من نطاق التطبيق أوضحت أن إنتقالات اللاعبين داخل نفس الإتحاد (تحكمها اللوائح الداخلية للإتحادات الأهلية) وهذا يعني أن عقوبة الثلاثي (خاضعة) لقوانين لائحة الإنضباط للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ولا تسري عالمياً إلا في حالة (تمديد العقوبة حتى يكون لها الأثر العالمي).

â–،  المادة (71) من لائحة الإنضباط بالإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم نصّت أيضاً على أن تمديد العقوبات يجب ان يتم (بمخاطبة رسمية من قبل الإتحاد الوطني) في حالة المخالفات الجسيمة مثل (التزوير – التلاعب في المباريات – الفساد – الإعتداء الجسدي على مسؤولي المباريات) والتي يمكن أن تسري (تلقائياً) أيضاً.

â–،  هل خاطب الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الكاف لتمديد عقوبة الثلاثي؟

â–،  كل حديثنا أعلاه وبالأمس إذا كانت لوائحنا مواكبة للوائح الإتحاد الدولي وليست أدنى منه.

â–،  ولكن دعونا الآن نطالع المادة (2) الفقرة (1) من لائحة الإنضباط بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والتي تنص على الآتي (نطاق التطبيق)  /  (تطّبق هذه اللائحة على أي مباراة أو مسابقة يتم تنظيمها من قبل الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أو يشرف عليها أو تقع تحت نطاقه).

â–،  لا إجتهاد مع نص، هل ينظّم الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مباريات دوري أبطال إفريقيا أو يشرف عليها أو تقع تحت نطاقه؟.

â–،  إذا كانت لائحة الإنضباط نفسها التي عوقب بها الثلاثي لا تسري خارجياً وفقاً لنص المادة (2) وحتى تأخذ العقوبة أثراً عالمياً يجب على الإتحاد أن يخاطب الكاف كمثال وهو مالم يحدث.

â–،  كيف يتشدّق رمضان ومن لف لفه بأن الإيقاف (تلقائي) ونص لائحة الإنضباط المحلّية يؤكّد إقتصار سريانها على المباريات التي ينظمها شداد وباني.

â–،  حتى وإن سايرنا مزاعمه الفطيرة وإجتهاداته الضعيفة وإستندنا إلى لائحة الإنضباط الدولية سنجد أن تلقائية الأثر العالمي لعقوبة الثلاثي أيضاً غير متوفرة بنص اللائحة.

â–،   ولنطالع المادة (12) الفقرتين (1) و (2) من لائحة الإنضباط بالفيفا والتي حددت بوضوح متى تسري العقوبة (بأثر عالمي تلقائياً) ومتى (تحتاج إلى المخاطبة) حيث ذكرت المادة (1) بأن العقوبة التأديبية التي تصل إلى (أربع مباريات) أو حتى (ثلاثة أشهر) تسري تلقائياً في بطاقة إنتقال اللاعب من إتحاد إلى آخر.

â–،  أما الفقرة (2) فذكرت ما يلي:
Any disciplinary sanction of more than four matches or more than three months that has not yet been (entirely) served by a player shall be enforced by the new association that has registered the player only if the FIFA Disciplinary Committee has extended the disciplinary sanction to have worldwide effect. Additionally, when issuing the ITC, the former association shall notify the new association via TMS of any such pending disciplinary sanction.
وترجمتها :
أي عقوبة تأديبية تزيد عن أربع مباريات أو أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر ولم يتم إستيفاءها من قبل اللاعب سيتم تطبيقها في (الإتحاد الجديد) (فقط) (only) إذا تم تمديدها من قبل لجنة الإنضباط بالفيفا لتأخذ الأثر العالمي ويجب على الإتحاد السابق إخطار الإتحاد الجديد بالعقوبة المعلّقة أو المتبقية في شهادة الإنتقال الدولية.

â–،  أي عقوبة تزيد عن أربع مباريات وثلاثة أشهر (لا تسري تلقـــــــائياً) يا رمضان (إلا) في حالة مخاطبة الإتحاد المعني للجنة الإنضباط بالفيفا لتمديد العقوبة حتى تأخذ الأثر العالمي. 

â–،  أما الحديث عن شرط الأهلية فهو أم المساخر بعينها لأننا سنسأل السيّد رمضان سؤال بسيط (ما هى الجهة التي تحدد أهلية اللاعب من عدمها للمشاركة إفريقياً)؟.

â–،  الجهة التي تحدد أهلية اللاعبين هى (الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم) والذي إعتمد اللاعبين الثلاثة في (نظام الإنتقالات المحلي) وأصبحوا يملكوا الأهلية للمشاركة في المنافسات المحلية بعد ذلك قضية موقوف – مصاب – زعلان – حردان فهو أمر لا يندرج تحت شرط (اللعب بإنتظام).

â–،  الكاف نفسه سيضحك ويسخر من شكوى سيمبا لأن كشف المريخ الإفريقي أرسل عبر الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والذي (صادق عليه) مقراً بأهلية جميع اللاعبين المندرجين به للمشاركة إفريقياً.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: إنتهى البيان.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**وكفى* 
اسماعيل حسن
*الزعيم عظيم رغم* *التحكيم* ..


* مع العنف الذي واجههم به بعض لاعبي هلال الفاشر، أمس بملعب الهلال، كان من الصعب على نجوم المريخ، أن يقدموا مستوىً أفضل من الذي قدموه.. 
* والمؤلم أن عنف نجوم هلال الفاشر كان تحت أنظار الحكم.. 
* وبصراحة بصراحة... يمكن القول إن الزعيم فاز في هذه المباراة على التحكيم، قبل أن يفوز على العنقالة.... عفواً على الخيالة..
* صفة العنقالة هذه، لا أقصد بها جميع لاعبي الهلال، إنما بعضهم.. خاصة ذلك الذي ظل يترصد سيف تيري، وكاد أن ينهي مسيرته في الملاعب بدخلة خطيرة جد، لولا عناية المولى عز وجل..

* وتوقعنا أن يمنح الله جابو، المدافع بطاقة حمراء مش صفراء.. ولكنه وسط دهشة الجميع، لم يمنحه لا بطاقة حمراء ولا بطاقة صفراء، ولا أنذره شفاهة.. ولا حتى احتسب الحالة..

* وبعد هذا كله يغضب عامر محمد عثمان عندما نتهم حكامه بأنهم سبب تدهور الكرة في السودان.. 
* كذلك ضربة الجزاء التي احتسبها نفس ياسر الله جابو على المريخ، وبكّر بها الخيالة بالهدف الأول في المباراة؛ لم تكن ضربة جزاء، إذ أن حارس المريخ محمد المصطفى، كان يتأهب لإبعاد كرة تمبش العالية، وفوجئ بتدخل مهاجم الخيالة تحت قدميه بتهور واضح... 
* غير كده أصلاً الكرة كانت متاحة لحارس المريخ، وتأهب كما قلنا لإبعادها برأسه، لولا تدخل مهاجم الهلال.. 
* كذلك رجل الخط احتسب حالة تسلل على عزام من وحي خياله.. وحرمه - بقصد أو بدون قصد لا ندري - من تسجيل الهدف الثالث للمريخ.. 
* باختصار... التحكيم كان صفراً على الشمال في هذه المباراة.. وقائده إلى جانب أنه ظل يتفرج على محاولات تصفية سيف تيري، أمطر لاعبينا بالبطاقات الصفراء..
* سبحان الله أكثر لاعب انفعل وغضب من ذلك التدخل العنيف على تيري، كان الأجنبي أديلي.. بينما اكتفى نجومنا بفض النزاع بينه وبين عدد من نجوم الهلال.....
* سلام تعظيم للاعب التاج يعقوب وهو يواصل رحلة التألق، ويؤكد للعنقالة، أن الكورة مخ، لا مقانص وعضلات.. 
* وسلام تعظيم مماثل، لأيقونة المريخ ضياء الدين الذي يستحق في رأيي نجومية المباراة، بتحركاته في كل جنبات الملعب، ومساندته للدفاع والهجوم معاً بتوازن ووعي كاملين.. 
* المدافع النيجيري أديلي أدى كعادته بقوة وجسارة، وأفسد الكثير من هجمات الخيالة.. ولكن يبقى السؤال بشأنه لا يزال قائماً، لماذا الإصرار على إشراكه في المباريات المحلية وهو لن يشارك في المباريات الأفريقية هذا الموسم..؟؟ 
* إذا وافقت اللجنة المنظمة على تأجيل مباراتنا أمام مريخ الفاشر، أو لم توافق، فإن مباراة أمس هي آخر مباراة للمريخ قبل السفر إلى تنزانيا لملاقاة سيمبا يوم الثلاثاء القادم، أو قبل الأخيرة.. وبالتالي كان من باب أولى أن يشارك في خانة أديلي أمس، اللاعب المرشح لشغلها في مباراة سيمبا.. 
* عموماً مبروك الانتصار.. وأهو المدرب الانجليزي لي كلارك، أخد فكرة مبدئية عن الفريق، وعما يحتاجه في المباريات الإفريقية والمحلية القادمة.. وبإذن الله يختلف أداؤنا إيجاباً على يديه في القريب العاجل، وتعود للمريخ شخصيته الغائبة من زمن، خاصة بعد عودة المصابين..

آخر السطور

* تأكيدات الأخ الكندو في إذاعة هوى السودان نهار أمس، على أنهم لم ولن يوافقوا على كل بنود الاتفاقية التي أبرمت بين زعيم أمة المريخ محمد الياس، وسوداكال واتحاد الجماهير، تنذر برجوعنا إلى المربع الأول..
* أخي الكندو... خلاصنا من هذه المحنة يحتاج لبعض التضحيات من هنا وهناك، حتى لو كانت تجاوز النظام الأساسي في بعض الحالات.. كما أن موقفكم كما تعلم، ليس بالقوة التي تمنحكم حق الاشتراط..
* تسليم أموال العضوية للأخ ود الياس لتوريدها في خزانة النادي، ليس فيه غضاضة حتى ترفضوه.. كما أن تخوفاتكم من أن يطعن أحد الأعضاء في اختلاف قيمة العضوية التي أشرف عليها جناح سوداكال، عن قيمة العضوية التي أشرفتم عليها، ليست في محلها..
* وحتى إذا كانت في محلها وطعن عضو من الأعضاء، فإن الطعن سيصب في صالحكم لأنكم التزمتم في تحديد رسوم التجديد بنص النظام الأساسي، بينما خالفه سوداكال بتحديد قيمة أقل من التي نص عليها النظام الأساسي...
* أعود وأكرر أخي الكندو أن أي تسويات واتفاقيات أهلية تحتاج لبعض التنازلات والتضحيات، حتى تخدم الهدف من ورائها.. فهل أنت معي أم تعاند أنت وأعضاء جناحك كما كان يعاند سوداكال، وتستفحل الأزمة؟؟!!
* وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي



 معاوية الجاك
حكم مسخَرة
* من يريد معرفة أن الدوري الممتاز السوداني بطولة قبيحة ومتخلفة وغير محترمة عليه فقط أن يشاهد مباراة يديرها الحكم الفاشل ياسر الله جابو
 * هذا الحكم عنوان كافٍ لعكس أننا في السودان نعيش تخلفاً مخجلاً وغريباً في الوقت الذي يتطور فيه العالم من حولنا
 * هذا الحكم الفاشل والمتخلف عن التطور والتقدم أدار بالأمس مباراة المريخ وهلال الفاشر وكان يمكن أن يفقد المريخ نقاط المباراة بسببه هذا المتخلف والفاشل في التقدم إلى الأمام
 * ظننا أن هذا الفاشل ربما يتطور يوماً ما ولكن لا نستبعد أن يتطور الحمار وفي المقابل قد لا يتطور هذا الفاشل
 * هل هذا الفاشل يعاني من عجز في أن يتطور ولا يملك القدرات الذهنية التي تعينه على أن يمضي إلى الأمام ؟
 * حالة الإعتداء الوحشي والكريه على المهاجم سيف تيري حينما قفز أحد لاعبي هلال الفاشر بقدميه على ساقي تيري بطريقة وحشية وكاد أن يهشم هما ورغم ذلك لم يتكرم الفاشل بمجرد إحتسابها مخالفة
 * هذا الحكم المتخلف والعاجز عن التطور تعامل مع الحالة بطريقة غريبة فلم يحتسب حتى الحالة مخالفة دعك من إشهار البطاقة الحمراء أو الصفراء في وجه المعتدي
 * هل لا يعلم أمثال هذا العاجز عن التطور أن سيف تيري هو المهاجم الأول للمنتخب الوطني وأن إصابته تقود إلى فقدان المنتخب لخدمات؟
 * تغاضى هذا العاجز عن التطور عن ركلة جزاء أُرتكبت مع الجزولي في الشوط الأول تشبه ذات الحالة التي إحتسبها ركلة جزاء لهلال الفاشر.
 * وأبطل هذا العاجز عن التطور هجمة قادها النيجيري توني أ جو وكان يمكن أن ينتج عنها هدف للمريخ حيث أطلق صافرته معلناً وجود مخالفة مجرد أن أصبح توني في مواجهة مرمى هلال الفاشل والحالة ليست مخالفة حيث رمى مدافع الهلال بجسمه على مهاجم المريخ الذي لم يرتكب ما يقود العاجز عن التطور لتعطيل الهجمة
 * هذا الحكم نستغرب كيف تمت إجازته بدنياً ليصبح حكماً وهو لا يجيد الجري بطريقة صحيحة حيث حيث (يتطاول ويتقاصر) في الجري بطريقة كوميدية مضحكة
 * دعك من المريخ الذي يبدو أنك لا تستسيغه لأنك هلالابي وهذا شأنك فالإنتماء حق لصاحبه ولا نحجر على أي حكم أن يكون منتمياً لأيٍ من الأندية ولكن العيب كل العيب أن يؤثر هذا الإنتماء على أدائك وأمانتك المهنية داخل الملعب
 * الطريقة الغريبة والقبيحة المتكررة في إدارة المباريات تكررت كثيراً من هذا العاجز عن التطور والفاشل
 * نقول للأخ عامر عثمان المسؤول الفني عن الحكام أن أمثال هذا الفاشل يسيئون إلى جهاز التحكيم ولكن يبدو أنك راضٍ عن أدائه

* لو كنت مسؤولاً عن جهاز التحكيم لإتخذ قراراً سريعاً بإبعاد هذا العاجز عن التطور خاصة وأن الدوري الممتاز منقول لكل العالم وأمثاله يجلبون علينا السخرية بطريقة أدائه المخجلة
 * حكم فاشل وعاجز عن التطور يستحق لقب أفشل حكم لأنه ظل يمارس مهنة التحكيم منذ زمن ليس بالقصير ورغم ذلك لم يتطور
 * ما وجده هذا الفاشل والعاجز عن التطور من فرص في مجال التحكيم قد تُعلم حماراً ليصبح حكماً

توقيعات متفرقة

* قد يتطور الحمار ولكن هذا الفاشل لم يتطور ولذلك ننصحه بإعتزال مجال التحكيم لأنه من وجهة نظرنا عارٌ على التحكيم السوداني في ظل التقنية الحديثة ونقل الدوري لكل العالم
 * حالة تيري فقط تكفي للحكم على فشل هذا الحكم وإبعاده بعيداً عن جهاز التحكيم ولكن عامر عثمان يريد أن يرهقنا بأمثاله ويسيء إلى جهاز التحكيم
 * إستبشرنا خيراً بتطور التحكيم في ظل قيادة عامر عثمان ولكن كيف يتطور وأمثال هذا العاجز عن التقدم إلى الأمام موجودون في قلب الجهاز
 * كسب المريخ هلال الفاشر بثنائية أديلي وتيري مقابل هدف للهلال ناله جمال عطية من ركلة جزاء في الممتاز أمس.
 * شكل المريخ تحسن كثيراً وشاهدنا نقل الكرة بطريقة جيدة وإستعاد ضياء محجوب كثيراً من مستواه وقدم مباراة طيبة للغاية
 * النيجيري توني من مكاسب التسجيلات الأخيرة وما يميز هذا اللاعب إجادته لصناعة الأهداف بطريقة ممتازة كما يمتاز بقدرات فنية مهولة على مستوى التمرير والمراوغة وهو صاحب بِنية قوية
 * الجامايكي ماتوكس هو الآخر لاعب جيد فقط تنقصه الجاهزية البدنية وحال إستعاد لياقته سيكون له حديث
 * لاعب الوسط الفنان والساحر التاج يعقوب هو التاج حيث أصبح تالقه من البديهيات وليس غريباً أن يتألق ولكن الغريب ألا يتألق
 * سيف تيري أحرز هدفاً بطريقة ممتازة من التمريرة المحسنة لتوني وما ميز تيري بالأمس الإصرار والرغبة في تقديم ما يفيد المجموعة حيث تعرض للضرب بطريقة وحشية من لاعب الهلال وغادر الملعب بسببها قبل نهاية الشوط الأول وطالب الجهاز الطبي بتجهيز بديله ولكن اللاعب عاد بالإصرار وقوة الإرادة وظهر في الشوط الثاني مفاجئاً الجميع وأحرز هدف الفوز

* مباراة هلال الفاشر أمس هي المباراة الأولى للمدرب الإنجليزي كلارك ولا يمكن محاسبته على أي إخفاق حال حدث.
 * الحارس الشاب محمد المصطفى ظهر بعد غيبة طويلة رغم طول فترته في كشوفات الفريق وتعامل مع كل الكرات التي وصلته بطريقة نموذجية ونأمل أنه يجد مزيداً من فرص المشاركة ليريح منجد النيل الذي يبدو أنه يحتاج إلى راحة طويلة.
 * وأخيراً نقول لحكم مباراة المريخ وهلال الفاشر أمس عليك الله إخجل شوية وإحترم نفسك وبطِل التحكيم وشوف ليك مهنة تانية لأنك فاشل وما عندك حاجة تقدمها يا عاجز عن التطور.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك



بابكر سلك
أخيرا انتصر القانون
* بالكل كهية
 *نسميها مبادرة
 *لم شمل
 *تقريب وجهات نظر
 *هدنة
 *أي إسم
 *لكن حقيقتها القناعة بسيادة القانون
 *والقناعة بسيادة القانون تعني أن الحركات المتمردة مقتنعة بأنها يمكن أن تزعج
 *ولكنها لن تستطيع أن تستولي على سلطة تمكنها من حكم دولة
 *آدم سمح
 *آدم كعب
 *زي ما دخل بالباب (الديمقراطية)
 *يخرج بنفس الباب (الديمقراطية)
 *ومحاولة فتح أي باب آخر للخروج غير ده
 *ما هي إلا تمديد لآدم وإطالة أمد إقامته على الرئاسة باعتراف الفيفا
 *زمان لما قلنا الكلام ده سمونا سوداكالاب
 *وقبلناها
 *ليس لأننا سوداكالاب
 *ولكن لأن من أطلق علينا ذلك الوصف لا يرى انتماءً لعقيدة دون شيخ
 *ولأنه يمارس المريخية من خلال التبعية لشيخه أو لكيان شيخه
 *الآن فقط اقتنع الحيران بأن الله واحد
 *وأنه أقرب من حبل الوريد
 *وأن التواصل معه لا يحتاج لشيخ أو وساطة
 *الدين دين والاعتقاد لا يحتاج لإجتهاد
 *المهم
 *الجلسة وضعت خارطة للطريق من هنا للجمعية
 *تتخلل تلك الخارطة زيارة الراعي بتاعنا كرعية
 *ما معروف بعد زيارة الراعي حا تستمر الخارطة ولا حا تمسها عرقلة
 *وده كلو ما مهم
 *المهم أن الجميع القنع من آدم اقتنع برئاسة آدم
 *ولاسبيل لخروج آدم إلا عبر الباب الدخل بيهو آدم
 *فيفا؟
 *أقصد فهمتوني؟؟؟؟
 *المهم
 *جلسة أول أمس دي الإتفاق الضمني فيها على عداء خيري كان أكبر من الإتفاق على المريخ
 *لأن آدم نصب من نفسو عدو خيري وتبعه أتباعه
 *والجانب الآخر يتبع مشايخته في تحريم التمباك وكره خيري
 *أها
 *أمس لعبنا
 *حجلة
 *أم الصلص
 *كمبلت
 *غمدت تمبش لبدت
 *أي شي
 *بس ما لعبنا كورة
 *وقالوا كلارك بعد الكوره الليل كلو يقلب في كتاب الكوره عشان يعرف العملناه ده شنو
 *في الفهرس وتحت الهامش ومحل المراجع
 *ما لقى سيرة للعملناه ده
 *كلارك ما بطول معانا
 *عندنا حلاقة دقن بعد يومين
 *أصلو نحن كمريخاب بقينا نشيل الدقن والمدرب مرتين في الأسبوع
 *لكن دحين كلارك ده مو كان رئيس نادي الحركة الوطنية أيام الإستعمار؟؟؟
 *افتينا يا كردنة
 *أيها الناس
 *إن تنصروا الله ينصركم
 *أها
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 *كان شفت يا والينا
 *حامد بدوي مشى الحلاق لقى قائمة معلقة لينا
 *حلاقة راس أربعمية ألف جنيه مما عدينا
 *وزمان أربعمية ألف دي مش تحلق لينا
 *تحصد كل القمح الإتزرع لينا
 *شنب بميتين يا والينا
 *هو فضل فيها شنب يا أخينا
 *الدقن بتلتمية كاتب لينا
 *لييه؟!
 *قبل سنتين شلنا ألفين دقن مجااااني يا أخينا
 *نظافة وجه خمسمية كاتب لينا
 *وش؟
 *زمان ولاية الخرطوم كلها بتتنضف بمية وخمسين يشيلها بتاع النفايات الفاكنو لينا
 *شد وش ألف جنيه كاتب لينا
 *شادي شنو أصلو يا أخينا

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب قال بركة الحلاق ما كتب ليكم دلكة….كان حاسبكم بالشي الفلاني
 وإلى لقاء
سلك








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة

المريخ يفلت من كماشة الله جابو وخادم الله

* بصعوبة بالغة وكالعادة وبتوفيق الله تجاوز المريخ محطة هلال الفاشر أحد الفرق الضعيفة في المنافسة والذي كان قد خسر بنصف دستة أمام الهلال..
* للأسف أشرف على المباراة من على الخط المدرب الانجليزي الذي وصل البلاد للتو ومن دون مساعد وطني وقبل أن يعرف أسماء اللاعبين.. وغالباً استعان بمن تبقوا في الجهاز الفني وعلى رأسهم المحلل الأستاذ أيمن يماني..
* الأداء العام لفريق المريخ أمس مابين الوسط ودون الوسط.. فأخطاء الاستلام والتمرير لازالت مستمرة.. إلى جانب فقدان الكرة بسهولة عند الاحتكاك بدفاع الخصم مما يعني ضعف سيطرة اللاعبين على الكرة (الكنترول بول) وضعف التخزين..
* وصناعة اللعب تكاد تكون معدومة فقد ترك التش فراغاً مهولاً في صناعة اللعب بالمريخ..
* وهناك ضعف في فتح اللعب بالجناحين وعكس الكرات  ولكن يبدو النيجيري توني هو الأفضل وقد صنع هدف الترجيح الذي سجله تيري بعد تمريرة بينية متقنة جعلت تيري منفرداً بالحارس ليتخطاه ويتابع الكرة ويضعها في المرمى قبل أن تتجاوزه للآوت..
* مستوى التهديف تعبان ولا توجد استفادة من الركلات الحرة والركنيات والتهديف بالرأس..
* اليافع الجزولي تراجع مستواه ولم يعد يشكل خطورة.. وسيف تيري لاعب مساحات.. وبكري المدينة فقد الكثير من أراضيه القديمة بعد أن نجح أبالسة الاتحاد  في تدميره بعقوبات الايقاف الطويلة الخيالية ليعود الآن بعد أن وصل سن ال33 عاماً..
* السني طبنجة بلا فعالية.. وننوه إلى أن استبدال اللاعبين السنيين طبنجة تحت 23 والجزولي تحت 20 قد يدخل الفريق في ورطة ويفقده النقاط إذا فشل البدلاء في اكمال المباراة بالطرد أو الإصابة.. فالتفسير الخبيث للائحة المنافسة التافهة لا يراعي أي ظرف قاهر داخل الملعب يفقد الفريق لاعب سني..
* لا ندري سبب خروج الحارس منجد مع بداية المباراة ولكن خروجه جعلنا نقف على جاهزية الحارس الثالث محمد المصطفى الذي اجتاز التجربة وان احتسبت عليه مخالفة الجزاء الظالمة.. ويعاب على محمد المصطفى البطء في تخليص الكرات عندما يرجعها له زملائه.. فالحارس عندما تعاد له الكرة يفترض أن يخلصها أولا بأول سواء بالتمرير للأطراف أو ارسالها طويلة للأمام.. وعلى ود المصطفى أن يعلم إن حارس المرمي يمنع منعاً باتاً من محاولة مراوغة مهاجم الخصم..
* ود المصطفى يحتاج إلى تدريبات شاقة في الرشاقة وانقاص الوزن وتدريبات خاصة في تخليص الكرات المعادة أولاً بأول..
* الافراط في ارجاع الكرة لحارس المرمى عند الضغط يكشف العيب الكبير في لاعبي الوسط الذين لا يتحركون بدون كرة لتسهيل التمرير اليهم من المدافعين..
* عندما أصاب أحد المدافعين سيف تيري بقسوة (الحالة التي تجاهلها الحكم المريب الله جابو) حدث تجمع وتشاحن بين اللاعبين وقد جاء الحارس محمد المصطفى من مرماه حتى منطقة الخصم ليشارك في المشاحنة ليتلقى انذاراً وكان يمكن أن يتعرض للطرد في وجود حكم مشهور بالقسوة على المريخ واغراقه بالكروت الملونة..
* المطلوب توبيخ الحارس محمد المصطفى توبيخاً شديدا فتصرفه في وجود حكم مستهدف للمريخ كان يمكن أن يعرضه للطرد وهو يعلم إنه دخل بديلاً لمنجد ولا يوجد حارس ثالث في الدكة.. 
* لولا إن خصم المريخ أمس ضعيف وقادم بخسارة بنصف دستة في المباراة السابقة كان يمكن للمريخ التعثر أمامه في وجود الحكم ياسر الله جابو.. وربنا ستر.. 
* سبق أن كتبت عشرات المرات عن هذا الحكم وطالبت إدارات المريخ  عدم السكوت أمام استهدافه للفريق ولاعبيه، برفع مذكرة شديدة اللهجة للاتحاد ولجنة التحكيم تطالب بعدم الزج بهذا الحكم في مباريات المريخ وإلا فليتحمل الاتحاد العواقب.. ولكن للأسف الشديد إدارات المريخ ضعيفة وليس فيها رجال أمثال الراحلين أبوالعائلة والعمدة الفاتح المقبول..
* لم استغرب أن يسارع الله جابو باحتساب ركلة جزاء وهمية ضد المريخ في بداية المباراة.. إثر كرة طويلة تابعها تمبش والمهاجم من خلفه وعندما تباطأ ود المصطفى في الخروج شتت تمبش الكرة في السماء.. ومع اندفاع المهاجم اصطدم بشكل خفيف مع ودالمصطفى دون أن تكون هناك كرة يلاحقها فهرول الله جابو محتسباً ركلة جزاء ضد المريخ وسط الدهشة والاستغراب.. بذمتكم أين تعلم هذا الحكم قانون اللعبة؟! وألا تحسابون مثل هؤلاء الحكام الفضيحة يا عامر عثمان؟! 
* ولم استغرب أن يفرط الله جابو في امطار لاعبي المريخ بالبطاقات الملونة فهذه عادة ظل يكررها كثيراً مع لاعبي المريخ دون سواهم!!
* كل من شاهد المباراة اصيب بالذهول من تجاهل الله جابو للمخالفة العنيفة والخطرة مع تيري لدرجة طار جسمه في السماء وقادت لاشتباك اللاعبين وامطارهم بالانذارات.. منكم لله يا ظالمين.. منكم لله يا ظالمين..
* وهناك مخالفة جزاء ارتكبت مع الجزولي بدفعه من الخلف على كتفه من أعلى لأسفل حتى تم تبريكه على الأرض وتجاهلها الله جابو بكل برود  لا سامحه الله..
* وقد تخوفنا عندما استدعت الحكمة الرابعة خادم الله الشايب الحكم الله جابو وعندما وصلها وتحدث معها أشارت تجاه دكة المريخ.. ولكن الله جابو استهون كلامها وعاد للملعب وربنا ستر.. يا ترى ماذا كانت تريد الحكمة خادم الله من الحكم؟!
* هو المريخ روحه طالعة من أمثال الحكم الله جابو.. كمان يا عامر عثمان جايب لينا حريم.. ومن أين اتيتم بخادم الله هذه؟ وهل عدمتم الرجال.. أم تعتقدون إن المريخ أصبح يلعب في دوري السيدات؟                              
* حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيبل








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• باريس سان جيرمان يحبط مغامرة برشلونة ويطرده من دوري الأبطال
• ليفربول ينجز مهمة التأهل بفوز مكرر على لايبزيج في دوري الابطال
• سواريز يقود أتلتيكو مدريد لقلب الطاولة على أثلتيك بيلباو بالدوري الاسباني
• مانشستر سيتي يكرم ضيافة ساوثهامبتون بخماسية في الدوري الإنجليزي
• فيردر بريمن يضرب أرمينيا بيليفيلد بثنائية في الدوري الالماني
• ركلة جزاء تنقذ الرجاء أمام نامونجو.. وانييمبا يهزم الأهلي بنغازي بثنائية
• بيراميدز يقهر نكانا بالثلاثة.. والنجم الساحلي يسقط جراف السنغالي بالكونفدرالية
• شبيبة القبائل يحرق القطن بهدف قاتل.. ونهضة بركان يسقط نابسا في الكونفيدرالية
• اتحاد جدة يتغلب على الشباب المتصدر ويدخل حسابات لقب الدوري السعودي
• القادسية ينتزع تعادلا قاتلا من العين.. والرائد يتخطى الفيصلي بالدوري السعودي
• الأهلي يعمق جراح الإسماعيلي بهدفين دون مقابل في الدوري المصري
• تونس.. الترجي يقهر اتحاد بن قردان.. والبنزرتي يسقط أمام مستقبل سليمان
• إبراهيموفيتش ينجو من تهمة العنصرية ضد لوكاكو مهاجم إنتر
• برشلونة يتحرك رسميا لضم الأرجنتيني أجويرو مهاجم مانشستر سيتي
• إيموبيلي مهاجم لاتسيو يتسلم جائزة الحذاء الذهبي لعام 2020
• بيرلو يبرئ رونالدو من الخروج الأوروبي أثناء تسلم الخنزير الذهبي
• رسميًا.. نقل مباراة مانشستر سيتي ضد جلادباخ لخارج إنجلترا
• البلجيكي هازارد ينضم لأول مرة لمران ريال مدريد الجماعي بعد تعافيه من الإصابة
• مشجع باريسي يقتحم مقر إقامة برشلونة بتصرف متهور
• سولسكاير: راشفورد لم يتدرب وأعتقد أنه سيغيب عن مباراة اليوم
• بيولي: هدفنا أعلى من الدوري الأوروبي .. أليجري: رفضت الريال لأنني لست مهرجًا
• باراتيتشي: قضية تجديد عقد رونالدو ليست ضمن أجندة عمل يوفنتوس الآن
• أرتيتا: تلقينا خسارة قاسية من أولمبياكوس.. ونستعد للأسبوع الصعب




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_الأوروبي  دور ال16


* مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا (-- : --) ميلان - إيطاليا 19:55  beIN 1  الذهاب


* أياكس - هولندا (-- : --) يونج بويز - سويسرا 19:55  beIN 2  الذهاب


* سلافيا براغ - التشيك (-- : --) جلاسكو رينجرز - إسكوتلندا 19:55  beIN 3  الذهاب
* دينامو كييف - أوكرانيا (-- : --) فياريال - إسبانيا 19:55  beIN Xtra  الذهاب


* روما - إيطاليا (-- : --) شاختار دونيتسك - أوكرانيا 22:00  beIN 3  الذهاب


* أولمبياكوس - اليونان (-- : --) آرسنال - إنجلترا 22:00  beIN 1  الذهاب


* غرناطة - إسبانيا (-- : --) مولده - النرويج 22:00  beIN Xtra  الذهاب


* توتنهام - إنجلترا (-- : --) دينامو زغرب - كرواتيا 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* ضمك (-- : --) الاتفاق 15:10  KSA 3  الذهاب (2-4)


* الوحدة (-- : --) الهلال 18:05  KSA 2  الذهاب (2-1)


* الأهلي (-- : --) النصر 19:45  KSA 1  الذهاب (2-1)





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15


* هلال الابيض (2 : 1) حي العرب بورتسودان
#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (31) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (28) أهلي مروي (24) الخرطوم (24) الامل (22)

..................................................  .....

❖ #دوري_ابطال_اوروبا  دور ال16


* ليفربول - إنجلترا (2 : 0) لايبزيج - ألمانيا
* باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا (1 : 1) برشلونة - إسبانيا
‏#ملحوظة : ليفربول و باريس سان جيرمان يتأهلان لدور ال 8

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 33


* مانشستر سيتي (5 : 2) ساوثهامتون
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الإنجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (68) مانشستر يونايتد (54) ليستر سيتي (53) تشيلسي (50) وست هام (48)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  مباراة مؤجلة


* أتلتيكو مدريد (2 : 1) أتلتيك بيلباو
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الإسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (62) برشلونة (56) ريال مدريد (54) إشبيلية (48) سوسييداد (45)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* أرمينيا بيليفيلد (0 : 2) فيردر بريمن
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الألماني : بايرن ميونيخ (55) لايبزيج (53) فولفسبورج (45) آينتراخت (43) باير ليفركوزن (40)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* مارسيليا (1 : 0) رين
#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليل (62) سان جيرمان (60) ليون (59) موناكو (55) لانس (44)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* الباطن (0 : 2) الفتح
* القادسية (3 : 3) العين
* التعاون (1 : 0) أبها
* الفيصلي (0 : 1) الرائد
* الاتحاد (2 : 1) الشباب
#ترتيب_الدوري_السعودي : الشباب (45) الهلال (42) الاتحاد (41) التعاون (35) الاهلي (35)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الكونفيدرالية_الأفريقية  المجموعات


* إنييمبا - نيجيريا (2 : 1) الأهلي بنغازي - ليبيا
* وفاق سطيف - الجزائر (0 : 0) اورلاندو - جنوب إفريقيا
#ترتيب_المجموعة_A : إنييمبا (3) اورلاندو (1) وفاق سطيف (1) الأهلي بنغازي (0)

* شبيبة القبائل - الجزائر ( 1 : 0) كوتون - الكاميرون
* نهضة بركان - المغرب (2 : 0) نابسا ستارز - زامبيا
#ترتيب_المجموعة_B : نهضة بركان (3) شبيبة القبائل (3) كوتون (0) نابسا ستارز (0) 

* الصفاقسي - تونس (1 : 0) ساليتاس - بوركينا فاسو
* النجم الساحلي - تونس (2 : 0) جراف - السينغال
#ترتيب_المجموعة_C : النجم الساحلي (3) الصفاقسي (3) ساليتاس (0) جراف (0)

* الرجاء - المغرب (1 : 0) نامونجو - تنزانيا
* بيراميدز - مصر (3 : 0) نكانا - زامبيا
#ترتيب_المجموعة_D : بيراميدز (3) الرجاء (3) نامونجو (0) نكانا (0) 

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاندية المتأهله لدوري النخبه 2021-2021



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يسدد رسوم محكمة كأس 

قام رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال اليوم الخميس بسداد رسوم محكمة التحكيم الرياضية الدولية "CAS" وكانت المحكمة قد قبلت إستئناف النادي ضد قرار لجنة الإستئنافات بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بخصوص الثلاثي رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس، وطلبت  المحكمة من النادي سداد الرسوم وهذا ما تم خلال اليوم، وبالتالي باتت مشاركة نجوم الفريق الثلاث لا غبار عليها خلال الفترة الماضية أو المقبلة خاصة بعد ان قبلت المحكمة إستئناف النادي ضد قرار الإستئنافات وسوف يقوم النادي بتسلم الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم صورة من قرار محكمة "CAS" لوضعها في السيستم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يوقع عقد مع شركة سايبر لحفظ أنظمته الإلكترونية




وقع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال اليوم الخميس الموافق 11-3-2021 عقد مع شركة سايبر الإلكترونية لحفظ أنظمة النادي الإلكترونية وبيانات جميع منتسيبه سيما عضوية النادي في سيرفرات بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وتجئ الخطوة في إطار سعى النادي لنقل جميع تعاملاته إلكترونياً، وكان النادي قد طرح مؤخراً نظام العضوية الإلكترونية للأعضاء.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#مائتي٠ألف٠دولار٠لمن٠يريد٠ضم٠أحمد٠بيتر٠٠






صرح  رئيس نادي الأهلي مروي عبد المنعم أبو حجل إنّهم تلقوا اتصالاتٍ رسمية من ناديي القمة " الهلال والمريخ" بشأن الظفر بخدمات اللاعب أحمد بيتر للتعاقد معه في المرحلة المقبلة.



مؤكدا أن مجلس الأهلي مروي ” حدّد  مائتي ألف دولار لإطلاق سراح اللاعب”.

وأوضح أبو حجل، أنّهم لا يمانعون إطلاق سراح اللاعب إذا دفع أحد الأندية المبلغ الذي حدده النادي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الأُبيِّض يختم الدورة الأولى بفوز على السوكرتا

  تفوق "هلال الأُبيِّض" على "حيّ العرب بورتسودان" بهدفين مقابل هدف، خلال  الجولة التي جرت امس على ملعب "إستاد الخرطوم" ضمن مباريات الأسبوع  الثالث عشر، وبنهاية المباراة ختم الفريقان مباريات النصف الأول من النسخة  السادسة والعشرين للدوري الممتاز.

 تقدم "هلال التبلدي" بالهدف الأول، ونجح "الشوتال" في تعديل النتيجة قبل  نهاية الحصّة الأولى، وقبل نهاية الجولة بدقائق خطف "عيسى فيتالس" هدف  النصر للفريق الكردفاني من ركلة ثابتة،

 وبالنتيجة تجمد رصيد "السوكرتا" عند الـ"23" نقطة، بينما رفع "هلال شيكان"  رصيده إلى "20" نقطة في إنتظار ما ستسفر عنه نتائج متبقي مباريات الأسبوع  الخامس عشر لتحديد المراكز بالروليت العام.
 #سبورتاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عصامظ الحاجظ شدادظ هوظ العدوظ الأولظ للمريخ


__مغتطفان من حديث الأستاذ عصام الحاج لقناة الملاعبظ ظ 

__شداد يعد السبب الأساسي في وجود مجلس سودكال ولولاه ما تواجد إلى هذا التاريخظ 

__المجلس فقد شرعيته عندما تقدم" محمد الشيخ مدني" بإستقالتهظ 

__ ما يحدث من  دمار للمريخ  سببه المجلس الفاشل بمعاونة مباشرة من مناصري شداد ..

__ المريخ الآن  يدار بمجلسين  وسوف تكون هنالك جمعيتين وشداد   يشاهد   ويستمتع بل يعمل على  مساندة مجموعة سودكال ظ 

__علي أسد  ومن معه كلهم شركاء في يحدث حاليا وهم شركاء في اتحاد الفساد ظ ظ ظ 

__الجماهير هي من قامت بتأهيل الاستاد ويفترض أن تاتي المبادرة من المجلس ظ ظ 

__سودكال حول أجمل استاد في السودان إلى ملعب لا يصلح اللعب عليه وجعل لاعبي المريخ مشردين بين الملاعب من أجل إقامة التمارين واستضافة المبارياتظ ظ 

__النظام الحالي لم يجاز  إلى الآن ولذلك لا يمكن ان يكون مرجعا ظ 

__المخرج من الأزمة يتمثل في وحدة جماهير المريخ وعليها أن تعلم أن العدو الأول لها  هو شداد وليس سودكالظ 

__والعدو الثاني هو بقية أعضاء الاتحاد السودانيظ 

__واخيرا  مجموعة" سودكال"ظ 

__علي جماهير المريخ ان تنتزع حقها إنتزاعا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس "بلوزداد" : نتائج الفريق ليست كارثية ونتحمل المسؤولية ونسعى للأفضل

   أصدر رئيس نادي "شباب بلوزداد" الجزائري بيان أوضح خلاله  تفهمة لحالة  عدم الرضا عن نتائج الفريق خلال البطولة الإفريقية ونص البيان على:

 "بإسمي وبإسم إدارة شباب بلوزداد، نؤكد لأنصارنا الأوفياء بأننا ندرك  تماما مدى حرصكم على بلوغ هدفنا المشترك في جعل الفريق مهيمنا محلياً  ويقارع الكبار على المستوى القاري ، نتفهم حالة عدم الرضى ، التي صاحبت   نتائج الفريق الأخيرة، خاصة التعادل  داخل القواعد أمام شباب قسنطينة في  البطولة  ومستوى التشكيلة في دور مجموعات رابطة أبطال إفريقيا و التي أثارت  حفيظة الجميع ، ما جعلنا نراجع الحسابات مجددا للبحث عن السبل الناجعة  لتدارك الأمر و السير بثبات نحو طموحاتنا التي تتماشى حسب الإمكانيات التي  سخرناها للنهوض بالفريق".

 "وعليه سنسعى جاهدين لتسيير هذه  المرحلة بحزم و عقلانية ، بعيداً عن  القلق و اتخاذ القرارات العشوائية للخروج بسلاسة من الوضعية الحالية،  ولو  أننا لا نعتبر النتائج المحققة لحد الآن كارثية ، سواءً في الرابطة  المحترفة أو  في رابطة الأبطال  بحكم أن الفريق لم ينهزم منذ بداية الموسم  في البطولة و يمتلك 5 مباريات متأخرة، و بإمكانه التدارك في بقية المشوار و  حتى في المنافسة الإفريقية لا تزال حظوظنا قائمة في المجموعة لحد الآن،  لذلك فالحكم على الفريق  بالإخفاق من الآن غير عادل".

 "من جانب آخر نؤكد لجمهورنا الرياضي أننا نتحمّل المسؤولية التي تشَرَّفنا  بحملها منذ قدومنا إلى الفريق ، ومن هذا المنطلق نطمئن محبي النادي أننا  طالبنا من كافة المسؤولين ، كل على مستواه، بالبحث سريعا عن الحلول ، ولأجل  الحفاظ على المصلحة العليا للفريق سنتخذ القرارات المناسبة في الوقت و  المكان المناسبين".

 "وبما أن طموحنا واضح منذ مجيئنا..، وهو الدفع بالنادي نحو الأمام ومقارعة  أحسن  الفرق ، لكن ذلك لن يتحقق سوى بتضافر جهود الجميع (إداريين، مدربين،  لاعبين و مناصرين)".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السوكرتا يفاوض كيتا للانضمام لصفوفه 


تقلي عبد القادر كيتا مهاجم مريخ الجنينه وهداف الفريق ومنافسة الدوري الوسيط المؤهل للممتاز في مجموعته الثالثه بالأبيض عروس الرمال اتصالات من إدارة حي العرب بورتسودان لبحث إمكانية الحصول على خدماته في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية المقبلة.
ويسعى السوكرتا لتدعيم مركز رأس الحربه بمهاجم مميز في ظل تراجع مستوى المهاجمين بكشف الفريق.

وتبدو مهمة السوكرتا صعبة للغاية في ظل إهتمام عدد من الأندية وفي مقدمتهم توتي الخرطوم ومريخ الفاشر بالظفر بخدمات المهاجم القناص
*

----------

